
Assembly Committee Gutted California's Net Neutrality - zenbob
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/rampant-corruption-assembly-committee-gutted-californias-net-neutrality
======
masonic
"Assemblymembers Quirk-Silva, Kamlager-Dove, Holden, Bonta, and Low abstained
or were absent while the remaining Democratic and Republican Assembly members
joined together to vote in hostile amendments that gutted a whole array of
consumer protections of the bill."

 _Shame_ on your blatant partisanship, EFF. This is a _flat lie_. The
committee action that gutted the bill was totally Democrat-authored and the
process Democrat-controlled. Democrats voted 7-0 for this (Republicans 2-1
_against_ ):

[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billVotesClient.xhtm...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billVotesClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB822)

Mashable has a somewhat more objective account, see:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17361154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17361154)

Even CNET reported it more objectively:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17359361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17359361)

